
Improved Vim Setup in Visual Studio Code - sebastianhoitz
https://medium.com/@hoitz/improved-vim-setup-in-visual-studio-code-bc579501b80c
======
sebastianhoitz
I've been using VS Code for most of my software development lately. However,
there were always some issues where the Vim integration did not allow keyboard
navigation everywhere. This is a list of settings I collected to allow a
deeper integration.

